# JAMES WHITE / Starring Christopher Abbott, Cynthia Nixon & Ron Livingston / Available on DVD on March 22, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Los Angeles, CA (March 3, 2016) — Today Alchemy announces the home entertainment release of the powerful drama, JAMES WHITE starring Christopher Abbott (Martha Marcy May Marlene, A Most Violent Year), Cynthia Nixon (Little Darlings, TV’s “Sex and the City”), and Ron Livingston (The Conjuring, Office Space). Directed by, Josh Mond (Martha Marcy May Marlene). Produced by Max Born, Antonio Campos, Sean Durkin and Melody C. Roscher. Written by Josh Mond. JAMES WHITE will be available for audiences to own on March 22, 2016.
> 
> James White’s troubled life, which includes his own addiction, continues to spiral downward after the loss of his father and news that his mother is battling cancer. He must find balance in his life to help conquer his addiction, maintain his relationship with his girlfriend, and care for his ailing mother or he’ll lose them all.
> 
> ...


----------

